# imprimante Canon qui saute des lignes



## Norrsken (2 Octobre 2011)

Un texte en Word 2008 pour Mac version 12.3.0 s'imprime très mal (Power Mac G5 sous 10.5.8).
Une ligne sur deux est coupée dans le sens de la largeur et les trois lignes suivantes ne s'impriment pas.
J'ai fait une mise à jour automatique par Micosoft Update il y a quelques jours. Relation de cause à effet ?
Il semble que l'imprimante Canon Pixma iP4500 soit en cause puisque le problème persiste avec le même texte en Apple Works 6.
Il me semble avoir lu un message, il y a longtemps, sur ce sujet dans le forum mais je ne le trouve pas.
Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ?


----------



## Norrsken (5 Novembre 2011)

Je me réponds à moi-même et ça servira à tous.

Jai téléphoné à Canon. Une gentille dame a pronostiqué:
« Il doit sagir dune buse bouchée. »
« Comment la déboucher ? »
« On ne peut pas. »
« Je vais lapporter chez un réparateur. »
« Inutile. Il ny plus de pièces pour cette imprimante. »
« Que dois-je faire ? »
« Achetez-en une autre. » et de me conseiller celle qui se rapproche le plus de la défunte machine. Problème : elle nest plus répertoriée sur le site Canon. Elle nexiste plus ! Merci madame.
Une nouveauté apparaît: un message saffiche : « Il ny a pas de tête dimpression. » ! Elle y est pourtant. Bien sûr que si.
Sur les conseils dun ami, jai démonté et remonté la tête puis, j'ai désinstallé le pilote et je lai réinstallé : toujours le même message.
Conclusion : jai acheté en 2007 une imprimante dun coût de 199  et quatre ans plus tard elle est bonne pour la déchetterie. Et... Pour me donner le coup de grâce : ses encres ne sont plus utilisées sur les modèles actuels !
Cest pas beau le progrès ? Et cest qui le pigeon ?

Jai ressorti ma vieille BJC 8200 photo. Elle rame en impression, mais elle me sauve.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Novembre 2011)

Tu viens d'expérimenter le revers de la médaille des imprimantes "pas chères" (oui, même 200 roros, c'est plutôt bon marché, ma première imprimante, une Epson "24 aiguilles" LQ500 qui imprimait en noir uniquement valait (en francs à l'époque) deux fois ce prix, et encore, plutôt le triple ou le quadruple si on raisonne en "francs constants").

Au prix qu'ils vendent leurs imprimantes, sachant qu'ils sont en très forte concurrence sur le marché des cartouches d'encres, sur lequel ils comptaient pour réaliser leur bénef (avec des concurrents aussi sérieux qu'eux sur la qualité des encres, comme Armor ou Pelikan, mais qui vendent deux fois moins cher), la seule façon qu'ils ont de pouvoir maintenir la croissance de leur chiffre d'affaire, c'est de nous forcer à changer d'imprimante le plus souvent possible. Il y a quatre ans, ils tablaient sur le renouvellement forcé de la gamme (ce qui t'es arrivé), maintenant, ils ont trouvé mieux : les éponges qui recueillent les encres résiduelles, sous la position de parking des têtes, ben quand elles sont saturées, tu peux jeter l'imprimante (ainsi que le scanner, le lecteur de cartes, voire le fax qui sont dans le même boîtier), parce que ça ne se change pas, et pour être sûr que tu ne les essore pas toi même, ils ont mis une puce qui bloque définitivement l'impression quand ça arrive ! C'est-ty pas beau, ça ?


----------

